# +1 Dielectric Grease - why you need to use it ignition coil pack



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Ultra fail, boot came apart then again after trying to extract it. It was stuck on the ceramic insulator of the spark plug. Dielectric / Silicone Grease would have prevented this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A little dab will do ya.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I sprayed them every time i pulled and MP the springs/resistors as well.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Was going to change my spark plugs soon and now I have my answer! Thank you to all of ya!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Was going to change my spark plugs soon and now I have my answer! Thank you to all of ya!


This is exactly what I was talking about. 


Thanks OP for the picture.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, Dielectric grease can save major head aches down the road.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> Yes, Dielectric grease can save major head aches down the road.


and save $$$


----------

